# So Chris Berman is being replaced by goofy white bitch who looks 23



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

ESPN is now dogshit


ESPN names Samantha Ponder new ‘Sunday NFL Countdown’ host


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> ESPN is now dogshit
> 
> 
> ESPN names Samantha Ponder new ‘Sunday NFL Countdown’ host






​


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ESPN is now dogshit
> ...




I just want what he did to be treated like this


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Berman had a long successful career but it's time he moved on. It's happened to the best of them.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2017)

Wife of failed Vike QB Christian Ponder......


fbj said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


He got old


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




62 is not  old


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Wife of failed Vike QB Christian Ponder......
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> ...




62 is not old for broadcasting


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> ESPN is now dogshit
> 
> 
> ESPN names Samantha Ponder new ‘Sunday NFL Countdown’ host


ESPN has been pussified for years. 
They're almost as PC as NBC.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> ESPN is now dogshit
> 
> 
> ESPN names Samantha Ponder new ‘Sunday NFL Countdown’ host



Where the fuck have you been? ESPN has been dog shit for years


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Wife of failed Vike QB Christian Ponder......
> ...


yeah....but he's also getting fat and unhealthy. I figure he's running on fumes.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Wife of failed Vike QB Christian Ponder......
> ...


Yeah well he hasnt aged well


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2017)

And who knows maybe she's good....anyone seen her college gig work


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Wife of failed Vike QB Christian Ponder......
> ...


No it's not but the problem with guys who have broadcasted for a long begin to think they are the main show, that they are indispensable and they tend to make an ass of themselves and piss people off. Howard Cosell is a prime example.


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ESPN is now dogshit
> ...




A woman is the senior vice president at ESPN.    So I know that is one of the reasons his role is diminished

women and faggots destroy everything


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> And who knows maybe she's good....anyone seen her college gig work


 I
I would smell her ass but I want to


Manonthestreet said:


> And who knows maybe she's good....anyone seen her college gig work




I would smell her ass but I want to see men when watching a football show


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > And who knows maybe she's good....anyone seen her college gig work
> ...







​


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...




And you smell like a faggot


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> ESPN is now dogshit
> 
> 
> ESPN names Samantha Ponder new ‘Sunday NFL Countdown’ host



Just glad they didn't get a kiss ass cowgirl fan to take Berman's place. Cowgirl fans are the dumbest people in the world.


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ESPN is now dogshit
> ...



women are not supposed to host football shows


----------



## Toro (Mar 26, 2017)

She's hot!


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

Toro said:


> She's hot!




She will fail


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> ESPN is now dogshit
> 
> 
> ESPN names Samantha Ponder new ‘Sunday NFL Countdown’ host


Oh, the horror...






the horror.....






Those rat bastards!


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ESPN is now dogshit
> ...




More attracted to Chris Berman sorry


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 26, 2017)

How will I ever be able to watch another espn show?






I mean, what were they thinking?


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


??

You female?  If your gay, your taste in men sucks.  Hell, if your a woman your taste in men sucks.  lol


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> ESPN is now dogshit
> 
> 
> ESPN names Samantha Ponder new ‘Sunday NFL Countdown’ host


She's hot.  I approve.  She was also on Battlebots.  Double approve.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


He got old, and probably wants to kill himself every time he has to say "back back back back back back back!"


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 26, 2017)

ESPN began as a promising thing but quickly devolved into self-promoting and frivolous sports coverage with broadcasters who apparently had to first fail as comedians before being hired.


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Old?  he is 62 not 82


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Yes but girls play for Dallas.


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



SHut up


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 26, 2017)

fbj said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


He's also worth $20 million.  He's probably wondering why he's talking about how the Lakers suck again instead of being on a tropical island somewhere.


----------



## fbj (Mar 26, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




How did you feel when your job demoted you?


----------



## fbj (Dec 15, 2020)

fbj said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




I dont accept promotions


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 12, 2021)

fbj said:


> ESPN is now dogshit
> 
> 
> ESPN names Samantha Ponder new ‘Sunday NFL Countdown’ host


Its only the Negro Football League

so who cares?


----------



## fbj (Jan 12, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > ESPN is now dogshit
> ...




Now why you said something so fucking stupid?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 13, 2021)

fbj said:


> Now why you said something so fucking stupid?


Stupid is taking the NFL seriously as if anything that goes on in that cesspool matters


----------

